# MUAs- Ever work on a celebrity?



## mskitchmas (Feb 3, 2007)

just a fun question...any of you MUAs done makeup for a celebrity or someone famous? (of course, only if you are able to disclose)


----------



## aeni (Feb 4, 2007)

Only famous in Tucson.


----------



## pixichik77 (Feb 7, 2007)

Not really, just local newscasters; Oprah came to the counter I work at this past summer (I was not working that day, can you believe it?).  I'd say my closest brush was a Bobbi Brown PA; I was on the lineup, and my makeups had to be approved by Bobbi herself...


----------



## giz2000 (Feb 8, 2007)

I have worked on some Spanish celebrities (Miami is "telenovela" central) and I did makeup on Timbaland's girlfriend too (he was standing right next to her and I had no idea who he was!)


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 8, 2007)

No one that's famous yet lol; many of the girls and boys I've done stuff for have great talent and I expect some of them to go far.


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 8, 2007)

Not makeup, but I have helped celebs in a retail setting.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 8, 2007)

Not makeup, but I've done Malcolm X's daughter's nails, Queen Latifah's father and Laurence Fishburne's wife...all the famous-by-association people, LOL.


----------



## little_angel (Feb 21, 2007)

my friend in scottsdale sold an eye kohl in smoulder to jered leto in the MAC store


----------



## eponine (Feb 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Not makeup, but I've done Malcolm X's daughter's nails, Queen Latifah's father and Laurence Fishburne's wife...all the famous-by-association people, LOL._

 
ooh, gina torres(laurence fishburne's wife)? i loooove her!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 21, 2007)

She's very pretty and really sweet.


----------



## mbee (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little_angel* 

 
_my friend in scottsdale sold an eye kohl in smoulder to jered leto in the MAC store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
jared leto... sigh.  my dream man in a weird and strange eye-liner wearing way...


----------



## joojifish (Feb 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eponine* 

 
_ooh, gina torres(laurence fishburne's wife)? i loooove her!_

 
I love Gina Torres too!  (am I Firefly fan)


----------



## ette (Feb 24, 2007)

Closest I've gotten to one is doing a model from Project Runway (Kara Janx's model).


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 6, 2007)

i did the winner of season two's America's next top model.. johana? is that how you spell it?


----------



## aquarius11 (Mar 6, 2007)

I haven't personally, but my cousin (who is also a MUA) did make-up on Julia Roberts and Keifer Sutherland when they were filming the movie Flatliners in Chicago.  And my cousin's wife (also a MUA...we like to keep it in the family, lol) does make-up for SNL.


----------



## pixichik77 (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aquarius11* 

 
_ And my cousin's wife (also a MUA...we like to keep it in the family, lol) does make-up for SNL._

 
Really? If you don't mind me asking, who is it?  I know someone who just got off SNL...


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 12, 2007)

Bare Escentuals on Joey Lauren Adams, TanTowels for Richard Dreyfus and I helped his wife plan out her Oscar makeup this year. They're regulars at my home store.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Mar 12, 2007)

I got an offer to do a shoot w/ Ludacris, but I never followed up on it...the "photographer" gave me his card while I was working at the counter.  It seemed really shady to me.

With the guys that aproach me at my job I've become very skeptical.


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Mar 12, 2007)

MisStarrlight said:


> I got an offer to do a shoot w/ Ludacris, but I never followed up on it...the "photographer" gave me his card while I was working at the counter.  It seemed really shady to me.
> 
> With the guys that aproach me at my job I've become very skeptical
> 
> ...


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 12, 2007)

You never know, with people nowadays....When I was learning to do nails, I had the whole setup at home. A few times, we got deliveries and the guys would ask for my number or my card. I definitely could not trust people coming into my home like that. And, you never really know people's intentions.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Mar 12, 2007)

Cause I get hit on a lot at my job...I once had a guy follow me from the food court just to give me his number...and it wasn't like this guy had seen my work & was like "wow, you're good" or something...I was just standing around-wiping down the counter or something & he gave me his card.  It was just weird.


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little_angel* 

 
_my friend in scottsdale sold an eye kohl in smoulder to jered leto in the MAC store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

LOL! Sounds about right!


----------



## glamgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

I have done peoples makeup who "think" they are celebrities!


----------



## kimb (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamgirl* 

 
_I have done peoples makeup who "think" they are celebrities!_

 
lol ... like who?


----------



## martygreene (Mar 14, 2007)

As per contract, I don't disclose my client list unless nessicary for reference for an upcoming project.

But the overall answer to the question is yes


----------



## ptamelissa (May 30, 2007)

I have done work on Maria Boren from season 2 of the Apprentice


----------

